# My Tank (10 Gallon)



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Front View:









Top View:









Side View:


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

That's a really cute tank! How big is the bichir? I had to Google it just now, and they look pretty cool.


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Thanks!
My bichir is between 1-2 inches at the moment. I got him(or her) 4 days ago.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I like the idea of the Legos in the tank... But I dont really care for the diff color gravels.. Doesn't look natural, although that might of been your aim.


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

I'm not too fond of the gravel either but it was all i had a week ago when i suddenly got interested in putting a tank together.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

You ever thought of going sand?

I recently changed my 10 gal's substrate from Black gravel to Pool filter sand and I'm loving the look. Plus sands cheap. Almost gives it a salt water appearance w/out the SW fish haha


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Just my opinion. 

But less ornaments and more plants?

We all have our own tastes though


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

I was totally thinking of using sand when setting this up but i didnt know how long it would take to settle and im impatient. I have one more 10 gal but no filter for it. Do you know if play sand would work? My brother has some left over from his bearded dragon cage.

And yes i agree I'm going to Petsmart today to get live plants i want to put some Java Fern in my tank (suggested by egoreise). I would put it in place of the pirate skull in the pictures.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

d'awww I got mentioned. >_< Awesome!

Sometimes PetSmart has real driftwood that's already prepared and in their tanks. Usually it has a hole drilled and some plant shoved in there... and a lot of times it's not an aquatic plant. I picked up a couple of those anyway cuz they were so cheap, and I didn't have to spend a couple weeks getting them waterlogged and such. I intend to yank out the houseplants and replace them with java fern.


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

All petsmarts Java ferns were destroyed so i didn't get any today but insted i got a new filter and heater to set up my second 10Gal tank =]]]


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice...

Yea, Java fern is expensive over here... $14.99 each plant.. Too rich for my blood..

But I do admit, it looks real nice when attached to Driftwood.

BTW play sand would work, doesn't take long to settle.. Just make sure you rinse it very well and dont turn your Filter on in till it settles down a bit..


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

I decided against the sand. I got some nice white gravel i might to like a half sand half gravel


----------

